# ''normal??"



## sweet30 (Apr 10, 2013)

Early this year i started to feel unusual, like insomnia, sometimes my heart beats fast, i am always constipated, i sweat a lot, i can't concentrate well. And then i discovered that i have swelling of the neck. I decided to see a doctor and he asked me to do some blood test.

*These are my lab results.*
Ft3 5.70 pmol/l reference: 3.5-6.5 
Ft4 1.88 ng/dl reference: 0.8-2.0 
TSH 0.50 ulU/ml reference: 0.4-5.5
*
My ultrasound report *

The thyroid gland is diffusely enlarged
The widths measure about 1.7 mm bilaterally
The parenchymal echoppatern is non uniform
There are however foci of calcifications the biggest measuring about 1mm in the right and 2mm x 1.88 mmin the left

there is no definite nodule

isthmus is within midline

*Impression *
Thyromegally with heterogeneous echopattern foci of calcifications.

The doctor told me that my blood tests were normal, so it means that i'm not hypo or hyper??? The doctor put me on _*25mcg levothyroxine sodium for 30 days*_ and he asked me to return after that. So levo is for my enlarged thyroid gland??? and if my blood tests were normal, Do i have to retest or not anymore because my first test went well..


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Your doc must suspect your hypo/have hashis, and has you on the low dose as therapy to calm the thyroid-- the medication is meant to send a message via a few other receptors, that the thyroid doesn't have to work so hard.

You should have some follow-up bloodwork in about 6 weeks, and then periodically check back in if you don't have any symptoms.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Ask your Doctor to check for the presence of anti-bodies if he/she suspects Hashimoto's.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

They should run a TPO and TSI antibody test to see what antibodies you have in your system

BTW... plain old magnesium will help with your constipation


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> Ft3 5.70 pmol/l reference: 3.5-6.5
> Ft4 1.88 ng/dl reference: 0.8-2.0
> TSH 0.50 ulU/ml reference: 0.4-5.5


Your TSH is below 1 and your frees are near the top of the range.

I think you are trending towards hyper actually, and wonder what the premise was for T4 medication. It really is not appropriate at these levels.

With no nodules, you could have thyroiditis or an autoimmune thyroid problem. The way to tell is with a radioactive uptake scan (which cannot be done if you are taking replacement medication) and with antibodies tests. In particular, TSI (thyroid stimulating antibodies) should be run in addition to the TPO (thyroid peroxidase antibodies).

Let us know re: follow up.


----------

